# Cannot Build World



## tad1214 (Sep 7, 2010)

Hello all

For some reason my buildworld keeps breaking. I recvsuped 7-stable and it still breaks in this point every time. 


```
cc -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -DIN_GCC -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DPREFIX=\"/
usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr\" -I/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/
cc/cc_int/../cc_tools -I/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_int/../cc_tools -I/
usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_int/../../../../contrib/gcc -I/usr/src/gnu/
usr.bin/cc/cc_int/../../../../contrib/gcc/config -I/usr/src/gnu/
usr.bin/cc/cc_int/../../../../contrib/gcclibs/include -I/usr/src/gnu/
usr.bin/cc/cc_int/../../../../contrib/gcclibs/libcpp/include -I/usr/
src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_int/../../../../contrib/gcclibs/libdecnumber  -I/
usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/include -c /usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/
cc_int/../../../../contrib/gcc/tree-ssa-ccp.c


{standard input}: Assembler messages:
{standard input}:0: Warning: end of file not at end of a line; newline inserted
cc: Internal error: Killed: 9 (program cc1)
Please submit a full bug report.
See <URL:http://gcc.gnu.org/bugs.html> for instructions.
*** Error code 1
{standard input}: Assembler messages:
{standard input}:1939: Warning: end of file not at end of a line; newline inserted
{standard input}:2129: Error: expecting operand after ','; got nothing
cc: Internal error: Killed: 9 (program cc1)
Please submit a full bug report.
See <URL:http://gcc.gnu.org/bugs.html> for instructions.
*** Error code 1
2 errors
*** Error code 2
1 error
*** Error code 2
1 error
*** Error code 2
1 error
*** Error code 2
1 error
```

make.conf seems clean of stuff that would get all breaky

```
# added by use.perl 2009-07-01 16:17:52
PERL_VERSION=5.8.9
PYTHON_DEFAULT_VERSION=python2.4
BATCH=YES
WITHOUT_X11=YES
SKIP_DNS_CHECK=YES
CRYPT_DES=0
WITH_PORT_REPLACES_BASE_BIND8=YES
WITH_PORT_REPLACES_BASE_BIND9=YES
WITHOUT_ALT_CONFIG_PREFIX=YES
WITH_OPENSSL_PORT=YES
X11BASE=${LOCALBASE}
```

Googling turned up a bunch of gcc bugs but if that is the case I'm not really sure how to fix that as I would imagine you would have to build the world to upgrade gcc.

Thoughts?

*edit*

Removing the make.conf seems to let it build now. Not completely sure what was causing it out of those options but for anyone else who finds this, check your make.conf


----------



## da1 (Sep 7, 2010)

tad1214 said:
			
		

> [...] I would imagine you would have to build the world to upgrade gcc [...]


not quite. you can install it from the CD/DVD (sysinstall) or from packages (pkg_add). None of them require compilation 



			
				tad1214 said:
			
		

> Removing the make.conf seems to let it build now.


Maybe I'm asking too much but can you try and see which option actually breaks the compilation ? It would make more sense and maybe from there you can check in another direction to find the real culprit.

Have you asked @ freebsd-stable@freebsd.org (<- mailing list for stable) ?


----------



## Galactic_Dominator (Sep 7, 2010)

da1 said:
			
		

> not quite. you can install it from the CD/DVD (sysinstall) or from packages (pkg_add). None of them require compilation



You can't buildworld with those gcc's and upgrading gcc isn't the solution in this case anyway.

You should try with a clean make.conf, and src.conf, no ccache etc.  Another common buildworld error is occasionally STABLE and CURRENT will not use multiple jobs effectively, eg use -j1


----------



## tad1214 (Sep 7, 2010)

Hmmm it would appear I spoke to soon. Now it breaks here:


```
cc -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe  -DIN_GCC -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DPREFIX=
\"/usr\" -I/usr/obj/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_int/../cc_tools -I/usr/
src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_int/../cc_tools -I/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/
cc_int/../../../../contrib/gcc -I/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/
cc_int/../../../../contrib/gcc/config -I/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/
cc_int/../../../../contrib/gcclibs/include -I/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/
cc_int/../../../../contrib/gcclibs/libcpp/include -I/usr/src/gnu/
usr.bin/cc/cc_int/../../../../contrib/gcclibs/libdecnumber  -c ../
cc_tools/insn-attrtab.c
{standard input}: Assembler messages:
{standard input}:24478: Warning: end of file not at end of a line; newline inserted
{standard input}:25877: Error: unknown pseudo-op: `.'
cc: Internal error: Killed: 9 (program cc1)
Please submit a full bug report.
See <URL:http://gcc.gnu.org/bugs.html> for instructions.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_int.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/gnu/usr.bin.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/gnu.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
```

I have no src.conf and the make.conf is currently empty. I am going to send this over to the freebsd-stable list and see if they have any ideas.

Thanks!
-=Tom


----------



## SirDice (Sep 8, 2010)

Make sure you start with a *make clean*.


----------



## hblandford (Sep 8, 2010)

Did you delete /usr/obj/* before starting?  Might be covered by make clean 


```
chflags -R noschg /usr/obj/*
rm /usr/obj/*
make clean
```
try again


----------



## tad1214 (Sep 8, 2010)

I had not done make clean but I had done make cleanworld.


```
# make cleanworld
rm -rf /usr/obj/usr/src/*
chflags -R 0 /usr/obj/usr/src
rm -rf /usr/obj/usr/src/*
```

After running make clean I tried again but still fails in the same place.

Also, this caught my eye, it looks like this box was done only with the security patches before, would this be an issue?

```
# uname -a
FreeBSD xxx.xxx.xxx 7.2-RELEASE-p2 FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE-p2 #0: Thu Jul  
2 16:07:38 UTC 2009     root@xxx.xxx.xxx:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/xxx  
amd64
```


----------



## SirDice (Sep 9, 2010)

tad1214 said:
			
		

> Also, this caught my eye, it looks like this box was done only with the security patches before, would this be an issue?
> 
> ```
> # uname -a
> ...


Nope, shouldn't be an issue at all. Can you post your csup file?


----------

